# Old School tuna Fishing



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

I pulled this off of RodnReel this am - really cool stuff...

http://www.bobdoxsee.com/Videos/ Choose the 7th link titled tunafishing1940s


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that was nuts. Cool video, thanks.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not for a little fellow is it.Cool video!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Bad thing is that is how I remember the boats catching Tuna. Barbless hooks. Damn my arms are tired just watching that method today.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we've got this video in the salon on our boat. gets me fired up. makes it look so easy


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Very cool! They make it look so easy! Those were some pretty big tuna they were hauling in. You know their arms were sore after all that!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, what an honor it would have been to have been there. far cry from the commercial tuna fishing today when they use nets and catch a hundred(s) at a time.

Thanks for posting, that was great.

Jim


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

that was an awesome video! :clap

looks like hard work pulling up those 200+ pound yellowfin!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! That is awesome...

The older generations sure make us look like a bunch of pansy Biatches.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

All I can say is *wow! *I guess thats what you would call catching instead of fishing. I can only imagine how many backaches came from that.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Man, thanks for the VIDEO... Those are awesome.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I have actually done that before. Well at least some of it. Lived in the Maldive Islands, which aresouth of India, for a year and that is how the locals commericial fished. I went two days in a row. I made a real good local friend that I went to an outer island with for a week. I had heard about them doing this kind of fishing and was able to talk one of the local captains into letting me go. They had good luck that day and invited me back the second day. I have some pictures on my home computer that I'll bring in tomorrow. Incredible, incredibleexperience. They cooked some fish curry out of the tuna on the way in, best thing I have ever eatin.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

any size to em?


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Most were skip jack size in the 5 to 10lb range, but towards the end of the day the larger Yellowfins would come in. Two guys would get on each pole. My largest with the help of another guy was in the 30 to 40lb range. The key was getting their head out of the water as soon as they hit, but there were a few bigger fish that raped us. Also could have free gaffed the biggest Mahi I have ever seen. In the water it looked 7 ft long. Swam around behind the back of the boat like a snake. 

I would give anything to go back there and buy a little center console. I was freakin poor at the time. The fishing was very primative, but amazing. Most used hand lines.With some advanced gear there was no limit to the possibilities.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

some pics










Getting started. Yes, those are helmets. The guys wearing those had been knocked out by the tuna before. Yes, that is a tuna flying through the air.



















Sprinklers draw the fish closer.










Giving it a go. Its tricky.










One of the smaller YFT.










For the surfers. Surfed 320 days that year. Why do I live here.....?










Pic took at our local fish market.


----------

